# Seen the light with Anafranil



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, 
Am in Sydney, new to the site, old to DPD, new to knowing it had a name and could be treated, recentl holding down job and more recently been in hospital for somw relief. Have sought every arrticle info I coulf from U.K. U.S and here in sydney. Have asked my doc try anafranil, (trycyclic) AND HAVE HAD EXPERIENCED ABOUT 5 DAYS OF LIVING! I have lost it now but have some hope. Am feeling clunky and slow just now so typing is difficult. I have recently pushed up to 225mg. Had success on 200 but it seemed to wear off. Any other expeeriences with Anafranil.
Keeping Hope
sarah


----------

